# Anyone can ID these guys?



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

They are all 2~3" long...just never seen these guys before so need someone here to help id them...

thanks!!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Macrobrachium SP. Dont know much more..


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the second one is a Red Clawed Macro, the first one MIGHT be a female RCM but not 100% sure.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

do like those a lot. I never see macros around localy.


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks guys for iding them for me.

yea I picked these up just couple days ago and today the one in the first pic is already berried...


----------

